# Baby Twin No Power



## craigdwilliams (May 13, 2014)

Hi there,

New to the forum, but long time home espresso officionado! I'm in Manchester with a broken 7-8 y/o Baby Twin.. Started with the flickering lights/random switching etc. last week, now no power at all. Can't hear any relays click when I turn the power on now, whereas before there would be at least one click; sometimes more if the lights/switches were flashing..

I read here that CPU board failure can cause the flickering/random behaviour of the touch switches, and that a new board can be fitted to fix it, but wondering if that problem may have caused another problem (like blown a fuse or something worse; it smells a bit like it's been 'hot electrically' in there-not sure if that's normal??) Or is 'completely dead' just the final destination on the journey of bad CPU?

Looks like a board would be easy to replace, but no idea how to test/repair anything else in there!

Not a lot of money to spend, and hoping to keep a repair bill under £100. Is this realistic? I think if it is likely to run over £100 I'd rather put that towards a Classic or Sylvia... But somehow I gotta get my morning shot!!

Appreciate any advice, and ready for some hard truths if necessary.

Thanks,

Craig.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Why not just pick up a classic, ebay for £75-£100 or new from Amazon for £120-£140.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

If I remember correctly the new cpu board is rather expensive on its own I would suggest just looking for a good used Classic off a forum member and keeping the Baby Twin for any possible spares you may be able to cannibalise from it.


----------



## craigdwilliams (May 13, 2014)

Hey Froggy, I certainly can't find anything that cheap on eBay or amazon!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Keep an eye out everyday on the amazon warehouse for deals, they are returns but normally just with damaged cartons.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Warehouse-Deals/b?ie=UTF8&node=304071031

Ebay, be cheeky, if you spot one near you that has no bids make an offer, thats what i did and picked one up for £75, i guess you have to be careful and ideally should see it working first.

One here for £127

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-2-Cups-Espresso-Machine-/171326205565?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item27e3d66e7d


----------



## craigdwilliams (May 13, 2014)

Appreciate the tips mate. And I was just in Leeds on Saturday!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

To be honest, i would hold fire and keep an eye on the for sale part of this site, you know you will get a well looked after machine with maybe the OPV and wand mod already done.

Or wait for one to come up on warehouse....


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

can you be more precise on the issue, greater details. CpU is around £60, may not be that issue tho, mail me at [email protected] for quicker response


----------



## craigdwilliams (May 13, 2014)

Yeah, I was coming to that conclusion too Froggy.


----------

